# Colorado Qualifier 2018



## weatherman223 (Apr 1, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ColoradoQualifier2018#general-info

Details:

2 Days: May 27-28

Located in Superior, CO, between Boulder and Downtown Denver.

All events except for FMC

130 competitor limit

4 rounds of 3x3 

——————

I might go, not sure at the moment. Anyone else planning to go?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 1, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ColoradoQualifier2018#general-info
> 
> Details:
> 
> ...


Thank you for announcing this. I am almost 100 percent positive that I am going, and I will most likely be competing in all events, which I am really exited about, because there are several events that I want to qualify for before US Nationals.

I hope that you are able to go @weatherman223.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 1, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thank you for announcing this. I am almost 100 percent positive that I am going, and I will most likely be competing in all events, which I am really exited about, because there are several events that I want to qualify for before US Nationals.
> 
> I hope that you are able to go @weatherman223.



Yeah, hope so too.

Ill probs do 2-5, OH, Pyra, Skewb, Mega, Squan, and Clock, maybe 6x6 and BLD just for fun .

Its about almost an hour exact from my house so I should def be able to make it if my parents are nice enough to let me go


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 2, 2018)

Edit: 50/50 now. They still are encouraging me to do golf tournaments instead and nationals has already tipped them over. They also want me to start saving early for a car instead of spending it on cube stuff. 

E: Changes made.


----------



## picklewizard21 (Apr 2, 2018)

Im Going!(probably)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 3, 2018)

For anyone going or that would like to post what they are hoping to get in regards to times at the competition, I though that you could post your times and goals here. There of course is the "Goals Thread", which I have already posted in, but if you would like to also post them here, you can as well, since this thread is for the competition.

Here are my goals for the competition:

Single / Average / Bones
2x2: Sub 2 / Sub 3 / State Record Average and Podium
3x3: Sub 9 / Sub 11 / Make Finals
4x4: Sub 45 / Sub 50 / Make Finals
5x5: Sub 1:20 / Sub 1:40 / Make Finals
6x6: Sub 2:30 / Sub 2:45 / Top 5 and Podium
7x7: Sub 4:30 / Sub 4:45 / Top 5
3x3 OH: Sub 15 / Sub 18 / State Record and Podium
3x3 Feet: Sub 1:00 / Sub 1:15 / State Record and Podium
3x3 BLD: Sub 1:15 / If I get a average then Sub 1:30 / Podium and Possible State Record
Megaminx: Sub 1:10 / Sub 1:25 / Make Finals
Pyraminx: Sub 3 / Sub 5 / Make Finals and Possible Podium and State Record
Skewb: Sub 3 / Sub 5 / Make Finals and Possible Podium -----------------Edit: And SR.
Square 1: Sub 15 / Sub 18 / State Record and Podium
Clock: Sub 8 / Sub 10 / Make Finals and Podium
4x4 BLD: Sub 10/9 / N/A / State Record and Podium
5x5 BLD: Get a Single / N/A / If I get a single, Podium, but first I need to practice and fully know how to do it.
3x3 MBLD: 10/10 sub 1 hour / N/A / State Record and Podium


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 3, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> For anyone going or that would like to post what they are hoping to get in regards to times at the competition, I though that you could post your times and goals here. There of course is the "Goals Thread", which I have already posted in, but if you would like to also post them here, you can as well, since this thread is for the competition.
> 
> Here are my goals for the competition:
> 
> ...


I see you're going for 7 SR. Good luck with those! Also one of your "subs" was a sud. Good luck again!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 3, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I see you're going for 7 SR. Good luck with those! Also one of your "subs" was a sud. Good luck again!


Sub - Sud they look close enough and who really pays attention to that (well except for you). Thank you though for letting me know about that.

I do not know if I will even get any SR's but I will try for at least a few, especially since for a few of the events I have been getting sub the SR times as I practice at home, and hopefully if everything works out good, I could get the same times as now and get the SR's in those events. Also, thank you for your wishes.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 3, 2018)

Goals:

2x2: SR single (lol) Sub 5 average, make finals.

3x3: sub 12 single, Sub 17-16 average, make third round

4x4: Sub 1 single, sub 1:10 Average, qualify for nats.

5x5: Just get a time lol.

6x6: Just do it

OH: 25 single and 35 average, qualify for nats

Evil Pyra: Sub 6 single, Sub 9-10ish Average and make finals as a low seed.

Skweb: SR single and 5 average, Podium.

Mega: Hopefully get good and get sub 1:50 average

Squan: sub 35 and qualify for Nats

Clock: Sub 10 single and 15 average, qualify for Nats

Rest of the events I can’t do, don’t have a cube for, or are bad


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 5, 2018)

Im going! Super happy! However after nats I will take a break from competing until that possible Veterans day comp,


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 5, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Im going! Super happy! However after nats I will take a break from competing until that possible Veterans day comp,


Yey! I am happy to hear that you are able to go, and I look forward to seeing you next month.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 5, 2018)

Comp name should've been Qualorado...


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ranzha said:


> Comp name should've been Qualorado...



I know, right? That would have been great.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 13, 2018)

Has anyone seen yet that Ishaan Agrawal is signed up for the competition. 
I am happy to be able to meet him, but I do know that the podium for blind is now between 2nd and 3rd Unless of course he DNF's all of his solves.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 13, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Has anyone seen yet that Ishaan Agrawal is signed up for the competition.
> I am happy to be able to meet him, but I do know that the podium for blind is now between 2nd and 3rd Unless of course he DNF's all of his solves.



No I didn’t! That’s so cool!

I also was talking to Kevin Hays on his stream and he is considering going, and Anthony Brooks is most likely going to sign up soon. Super excited!!!


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (May 6, 2018)

I'm going.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 6, 2018)

this is super random but I read this as colorado disqualifier for some reason and then realized that didn't make any sense and I should go to bed


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (May 6, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> this is super random but I read this as colorado disqualifier for some reason and then realized that didn't make any sense and I should go to bed


yep


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 6, 2018)

ToastasaurusCuber said:


> I'm going.


Cool! If you do not mind me asking, are you local or are you traveling form out if state?


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 6, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Skweb: SR single and 5 average, Podium.


I just realized that you are going for SR as well What are you averaging right now on Skewb? 
I look forward to competing against you in a few weeks to really see who is the better skewber, (most likely you).


----------



## weatherman223 (May 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I just realized that you are going for SR as well What are you averaging right now on Skewb?
> I look forward to competing against you in a few weeks to really see who is the better skewber, (most likely you).



I plateaued in skewb and am no longer averaging good, I now average 6-7 ish?

Hopefully I can get good scrambles haha.

Oh, should I sign up for 6x6? You know, for the meme? I average like, 8 minutes and my 6x6 is really bad (wuhua v1)


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 6, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> I plateaued in skewb and am no longer averaging good, I now average 6-7 ish?


I see, thank you for letting me know.



weatherman223 said:


> Oh, should I sign up for 6x6? You know, for the meme? I average like, 8 minutes and my 6x6 is really bad (wuhua v1)


I do not see any reason for you to NOT sign up 6x6, even if you are a little slower. It is still fun to compete in events for fun of it. Also. until recently I was using the Wuhua v1 and if you set it up nicely it is still a pretty good cube, and I was able to average in the low 3:00's, as you can with a little practice (if you care to practice of course).


----------



## weatherman223 (May 8, 2018)

And there goes my Skewb podium, now 6 people that are sub 6 going, with @rubixboyz3 signing up. Dang it


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 8, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> And there goes my Skewb podium, now 6 people that are sub 6 going, with @rubixboyz3 signing up. Dang it


Well that sound pessimistic to me. You can still podium in Skewb if you practice, you know, right? I have been practicing a bit lately and I went from around 6.0 to low 4/high 3 in a matter of 1 month, by just practicing and practicing... O and also practicing a bit. anyway, even if you do not podium I know that you will still do really good no matter if you podium or not.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 25, 2018)

Final day before the comp, just wanted to say good luck and can’t wait to meet you all up there!

Oh, and also, hoping that @cubeshepherd can get to one event away from bronze member!

Edit: this should clarify http://wcadb.net/awecc.php


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (May 25, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Cool! If you do not mind me asking, are you local or are you traveling form out if state?


Sorry, I just read that you replied. I'm from Oklahoma


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 25, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Final day before the comp, just wanted to say good luck and can’t wait to meet you all up there!
> 
> Oh, and also, hoping that @cubeshepherd can get to one event away from bronze member!
> 
> Edit: this should clarify http://wcadb.net/awecc.php


Good luck to you as well and I look forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Thank you for your wishes in me being one event away from Bronze member. I think that I will be 3-4 events away since I do not think that I will get a mean in 7x7 and 3x3 BLD, and I also do not know if I will even get a success in 4x4 and 5x5 BLD, especially since I have not been able to practice 5x5 BLD as much lately. 4x4 BLD I am really hoping to get a success in especially since I got a success at midnight last light even though I was really tired, but 5x5 BLD I do not think will happen. 

I do hope though to be a Bronze member by the end of this year, but since not many competitions have FMC, 4x4 and 5x5 BLD and 6x6-7x7, I do not know if that will happen. Maybe I should organize a PBQ comp in Colorado with all those events.

Edit: Never mind about what I said about the 7x7 and 3x3 BLD mean. I forgot that the Bronze member is just a single in those events.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 25, 2018)

ToastasaurusCuber said:


> Sorry, I just read that you replied. I'm from Oklahoma


Cool! I look forward to meeting you tomorrow. What events are you competing in?


----------



## weatherman223 (May 28, 2018)

Comp is over, had an amazing time, and qualified in 3 events!

Just checked cubecomps, congrats @cubeshepherd for winning 5BLD! must be nice to have after triple dnfing 4BLD.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 28, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Just checked cubecomps, congrats @cubeshepherd for winning 5BLD! must be nice to have after triple dnfing 4BLD.


Thanks @weatherman223 I was really happy with the 5x5 BLD success and hope next time to get a 4x4 BLD success. 

Great gob on qualifying for all 3 of the events that made it in.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 28, 2018)

@cubeshepherd
I was looking at your 5BLD success, saw your 3x3 results and remember that you were supposed to be fast. I checked your PB sheet, and nothing really seems to line up?
Even if you messed up a ton, since you average <11.0, you'd get like 14s.
Sorry if I sound accusatory, but I'm confused.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 29, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> @cubeshepherd
> I was looking at your 5BLD success, saw your 3x3 results and remember that you were supposed to be fast. I checked your PB sheet, and nothing really seems to line up?
> Even if you messed up a ton, since you average <11.0, you'd get like 14s.
> Sorry if I sound accusatory, but I'm confused.



I watched him solve, he looked really shaky and tense. I think he was just nervous.

E: I should also mention he was staffing all day on both days so he might have been in a hurry to get back to helping.


----------

